# Lexmark printer card transfer monitor x5495 error message



## marweb (Jan 16, 2009)

I keep getting this damn error message when I start up and it takes a lot of shifting. What is it and how do I get rid of it ? new Kid on the block, please help


----------



## joddle (Feb 4, 2009)

marweb said:


> I keep getting this damn error message when I start up and it takes a lot of shifting. What is it and how do I get rid of it ? new Kid on the block, please help


I am getting a similar message "printer card transfer monitor error" what on earth is it - never had it before last week now every time I log in it comes up but everthing seems to work OK - Help please - its driving me nuts:sigh:


----------



## topdog256 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm getting the same error message also. Maybe i'll uninstall Lexmark and see if it goes away. I'm using a Z2300.


----------



## joddle (Feb 4, 2009)

I ran a spyware check and a registarty clean and now the message has gone - at least it has not reappeared yet!


----------



## nelcishere (Feb 14, 2009)

I am also getting that message and I cannot scan on the scanner. Any suggestions.


----------



## joddle (Feb 4, 2009)

I noticed when this message started coming up that the Lexmark icon had disappeared from the quickstart menu on boot up and I found I cold not connect to the scanner without clicking on the lexmark productivity suite first. - I reinstalled the icon on the start tray and now evertyhig works again. Seems odd but it wokred for me.


----------



## Warmpa (Jun 16, 2009)

I keep getting that message also. I've looked everywhere for a solution. Went onto Lexmark's site & they don't have anything in relation to this..HELP!!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF everyone,

Ok joddle is your problem solved or do you need any help?

For the rest of you it is not nice to hijack someone elses thread,
my suggestion is to start your own thread and post the the type of printer
we will be working with, ty.


----------

